# Where do you get your town folk figures?



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

New into hobby. Just got my first few structures. Now I need some people. 

Looked around on line and the detailed figures are min $5 each (adv more like $10). Found some sets from China (painted and unpainted) for between .50 and $1 each. Did not appear as detailed. 

Thought I would ask where your railroad population came from.

I currently have a big hauler and a Bachmann trolley. What scale figures would fit best in passenger cars of this scale. Saw a post on youtube of someone having to cut off the feet of his figures to make them fit. Would prefer to not mane my town folks.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

You may want to do some browsing on this site: http://www.justplainfolkfigures.com/ The clearance figures can range from $2.00 to over $10.00. I have quite a few of these figures and really like them. They can be posed into nice little scenes. 










Most of the figures on the "excursion car" are from Just Plain Folk.

Also check the craft stores (Michael's, A.C. Moore, etc.) for Papo and Schleich figures. They are offered on reduced sale prices from time to time. Painted figures ARE expensive (somebody must be paid to paint them).


Start with a few figures and pose them in likely locations. Then add to that number as you have the opportunity and the funds.

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

It just dawned on me that you may not be familiar with Papo and Schleich figures. They make a lot of fantasy figures (Medieval, pirates, Greco-Roman mythology, elves & faeries), but they also have some nice Wild West, equestrian, and farm figurers. Some of their Wild West figures are shown in the photo above.

Best,
David Meashey

P.S. This is also the right time of the year to check the chain discount stores and the building/home supply stores for Christmas figures by Lemax and others. Some of these figures will work; others will not. Try to find adults between 2 1/2 inches to 3 1/8 inches tall. Children are less critical, but should be less than 2 inches tall. Most of these figures will be in winter clothes, but their snowy bases can be repainted for warmer seasons.

Pick up the "must haves" now. Go back for greatly discounted figures after the holidays.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't vouch for them, but this German company keeps sending me emails advertising their model figures in all scales. It appears they only sell in quantity. You can get a starter set in G gauge that has 184 figures for $199. If posting a link works, you can check them out at http://modelleisenbahn-figuren.com/angebot-on-sale_3092739.html


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

A little late on this thread, but i second the advice on post-holiday sales on Lemax figures. 

Speaking of figures in general, not just Lemax, until you develop "eye-feel" for the sizes you want, you can carry a 6" ruler with you, in the glove compartment of your car, marked off with equivalent feet in whatever scale you are modelling. You never know where you will find farm animals and people!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Check out Stan's handy converter... 

http://www.stanstrains.com/HC17/HC17Fig2Screen.htm 

John


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I carry the wallet "credit card" from Scale Card, but they appear to be closed, or closing. Perhaps somebody else makes one or they could be found on eBay.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Basically. Anywhere that I can. There are some surprising sources. I too carry a scale card in my wallet. For 1/29 I found a lot of the old Scalextrix folk work well. I also have stuff from all of the other makers. I do try to keep the same scale figures in each scene though.


----------

